# Warhammer Tot?



## Zeberos (30. Oktober 2008)

Hi, mir ist aufgefallen das ich in Warhammer so gut wie keine Spieler mehr sehe! Nur das gleiche Szenario geht auf, in meiner GIlde sind nurnoch 6-14 Leute on, obwohl unsere Gilde vorher ziemlich viel aktiver war, und es gehen überhaupt keine Open RvR Schlachten mehr! Und nein ich spiele auf keinen vorher schon leeren Server sondern auf Averland dem vollsten deutschen Server!

Nun meine frage: Stirbt Warhammer oder wird es sich nochmal wieder aufraffen?


----------



## Phenokrates (30. Oktober 2008)

In welchem Tier bist du unterwegs? Ich kann auf Helmgart in T4 nicht klagen...

MfG Phenokrates


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. Oktober 2008)

Bestimmte Server, vor allem die geclonten, sind derzeit relativ leblos, was sich aber in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft ändern wird, wenn die Server etwas zusammengefasst werden und Spieler auf lebendigere Server migrieren können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zieh' schonmal die Asbestunterwäsche an.


----------



## Lari (30. Oktober 2008)

Ähm, nein.
Warhammer stirbt nicht, es muss sich auch nicht aufraffen. Es muss bloß so weitermachen wie jetzt, auf die Spieler hören, Bugs fixen und an der Performance arbeiten.
Edit: ...und die Char-Tansfers von low-pop-Servern auf gut bevölkerte Server ermöglichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (30. Oktober 2008)

In welchem Levelbereich spielst du? Es ist normal dass im T3 fast ausschliesslich TorAnroc aufgeht, bzw. Mourkain Temple im T2.

Deine Gilde als Stimmungsbarometer für die gesamte Warhammer Community heranzuziehen, ist irgendwie nur sehr wenig aussagekräftig, wenn nicht gar überheblich.


Wie schon Phenokrates schrieb, im Helmgart T4 ist keine Klage angebracht. Auf Averland wird es nicht viel anders sein. Meistens ist es der Spieler selbst, der sich von den Open RvR Schlachten fernhält, beziehungsweise gar nicht erst den Blick ins open Group System riskiert.


----------



## Zeberos (30. Oktober 2008)

Phenokrates schrieb:


> In welchem Tier bist du unterwegs? Ich kann auf Helmgart in T4 nicht klagen...



Ich spiele auch im T4 und bei uns geht zurzeit nur SChlangenpassage auf, außerdem hat man auf 40 fast nichts zu tun! Keiner hat Lust auf Innis oder Open RvR und nur Szenarios sind auch langweilig!


----------



## [DM]Zottel (30. Oktober 2008)

ich wusste doch ich kenn den thread...

http://woforum.gamona.de/thread.php?threadid=6427

Also lieber Zeberos, du hast vollkommen Recht. Warhammer ist tot. Wir loggen uns nur noch ein um ein paar Screenshots zu machen bevor am Montag die Server abgeschalten werden.

PS: Auf wievielen Foren hast du denn den gleichen Post geschrieben und jedesmal die Umfrage vergessen?


----------



## Bujan (30. Oktober 2008)

Zeberos schrieb:


> Ich spiele auch im T4 und bei uns geht zurzeit nur SChlangenpassage auf, außerdem hat man auf 40 fast nichts zu tun! Keiner hat Lust auf Innis oder Open RvR und nur Szenarios sind auch langweilig!


wer schon lvl 40 ist, ist selber schuld


----------



## Zeberos (30. Oktober 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Deine Gilde als Stimmungsbarometer für die gesamte Warhammer Community heranzuziehen, ist irgendwie nur sehr wenig aussagekräftig, wenn nicht gar überheblich.



Ja das stimmt schon... aber man sieht auch komm noch Leute Ingame, bevor der Freimonat abgelaufen ist waren mindestens 5x so viele Leute unterwegs wenn nicht noch mehr! Man kann das ja auch schon an den Serverauslastungen sehen, wenn ich es richtig gesehn hab gibt es noch 3-4 Server wo die Auslastung bei Mittel liegt und der Rest ist niedrig oder gah ganz leer bzw. haben die Server Bonus EP auf beiden Seiten was heißt das so gut wie keine Spieler mehr auf dem Server spielen!


----------



## Helltree (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiele auf Helmgart und da ist genug los.

Gestern Abend im Elfen T4 jede Menge schöne Belagerungsschlachten gehabt.

greetings@Phenokrates ^^


----------



## Sorzzara (30. Oktober 2008)

Ist eben symptomatisch, dass es ein dezitiertes "LieblingsBG" für jedes Tier gibt...und für T4 ist das eben die Schlangenpassage.

Inis interessieren keinen (Das ist Warhammer nicht WoW) und was das Open RvR anbelangt...wie gesagt, Helmgart T4 und ich kann nicht klagen. Vielleicht solltest du dir einfach ne aktivere Gilde suchen?


----------



## Zeberos (30. Oktober 2008)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='1166181' date='30.10.2008, 14:32']
> ich wusste doch ich kenn den thread...
> 
> http://woforum.gamona.de/thread.php?threadid=6427
> ...



Nur in den zwei,weil bei Woar noch nicht so viele Antworten durchgekomemn sind!


----------



## SARodiRIEL (30. Oktober 2008)

Wäre mal schön zu erfahren auf welchem Server du spielst?


----------



## Zeberos (30. Oktober 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ist eben symptomatisch, dass es ein dezitiertes "LieblingsBG" für jedes Tier gibt...und für T4 ist das eben die Schlangenpassage.
> 
> Inis interessieren keinen (Das ist Warhammer nicht WoW) und was das Open RvR anbelangt...wie gesagt, Helmgart T4 und ich kann nicht klagen. Vielleicht solltest du dir einfach ne aktivere Gilde suchen?



Vielleicht sollte ich lieber Server wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 unsere Gilde war oder ist meiner Meinung nach eig eine der besten! Wie viele Member sind denn bei euch so im durschnitt on? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeberos (30. Oktober 2008)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Wäre mal schön zu erfahren auf welchem Server du spielst?



Hab ich oben geschrieben du Troll!^^


----------



## Sorzzara (30. Oktober 2008)

Unter der Woche am Abend auch schonmal an die 25 -30, am WE auch gerne mal 40+ ^^

Übrigens, es gibt ne Edit Funktion


----------



## Serveratius (30. Oktober 2008)

Zeberos schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich lieber Server wechseln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Also ich bin Auf Helmgard unterwegs, auch im T3 noch und ich bin Super zufrieden. Unsere Gilde, die Fremdenlegion hat immer ca 30-50 Leute online, am WE auch mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und die Schlachten werden immer besser...

MfG


----------



## Sadira (30. Oktober 2008)

trialmonat ist vorbei, viele spieler sind weg, selbst die hoch ausgelasteten server sind jetzt auf medium
vielen ist das was warhammer bietet einfach zuwenig und damit ist nichtmal die mickrige grafik gemeint.
andere gehen wohl weil das neue wow addon kommt


----------



## Maxell10 (30. Oktober 2008)

Thread name: Warhammer Tot?

Meine antwort: Ja


War hat sich zu einem Flop entwickelt!


----------



## Philipp23 (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich fand Warhammer eigentl. ganz okay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Was mich etwas gestört hat. Sind diese Monatl.kosten... So was gehört sich nicht !!


----------



## DeeeRoy (30. Oktober 2008)

Maxell10 schrieb:


> Thread name: Warhammer Tot?
> 
> Meine antwort: Ja
> 
> ...



Das die Antort von dir kommt, ist auch nicht verwunderlich du Schlumpf...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Kann das auf dem Server, wo ich spiele (T4), nicht feststellen...


----------



## gagaimkopf (30. Oktober 2008)

Also Maxell10

Allein deiner Signatur wegen kann man deine Kommentare einfach mal ignorieren.
Bitte nerv uns nicht mit "ich habs schon immer gesagt euer Spiel ist scheisse HAHA ROFL" Posts und zieh Leine....


----------



## Sandmannn (30. Oktober 2008)

also ich spiel auch auf Averland und da is nix TOT, vllt. sind jetzt alle bei dem hexennacht-event


----------



## MonoXiD (30. Oktober 2008)

Hallo ich zocke auf dem Server Averland  im T3 gebiet bin ein 29 Maschinist meiner gilde geht es gut in der woche je nach zeit wegen beruf etc. 0 -20 leute on.

Wenn du keine gute Gilde hast kann das ja sein, das da keiner aktiv spielt aber bei uns, leuft es runt komm mal nach Averlon da ist die höhle los bei der Burg immer gehaue XD 

Und wenn du eine neue Gilde suchst bewerb dich doch einfach bei UNS (Ordnung) (bischen schleichwerbung XD)

http://das-triebunale.foren-city.de/ 


Ps.: Nein WAR ist NICHT tot und ich freu mich schon auf die Hexennacht und noch viel mehr auf Eisen und Stahl  hrhr


----------



## zadros (30. Oktober 2008)

MonoXiD schrieb:


> http://das-triebunale.foren-city.de/



Das ECHTE Tribunal ist übrigends auf Erengrad - Destruction anzutreffen ;-)

Warhammer ist jedenfalls auf unserem Server alles andere als tot, wenn wir mit 4-6 Schlachtzügen im T4 rumeiern sind da flux 8 Schlachtzüge die uns versuchen aufzuhalten ;-)


----------



## Twibble (30. Oktober 2008)

Nur mal am Rande:

Die Server standen auf High/High und jetzt Medium/Medium oder Low/Low weil die maximale Anzahl von Spielern pro Server hochgesetzt wurde. Heisst also nicht, dass jetzt weniger da sind.


----------



## MonoXiD (30. Oktober 2008)

Was für ein ECHTES sind wir Falsch wir sind halt nur GUT XD
aber das ist nicht das thema hier ! 

WAR lebt ich würde sagen CLOSE


----------



## zadros (30. Oktober 2008)

Das kommt dazu - die Kapazitäten wurden von 3500 Spielern gleichzeitig auf 5000?! ( weiss die Zahl nicht mehr ) pro Seite erhöht!


----------



## Sadira (30. Oktober 2008)

hm muss man nicht verstehen, erst splitten sie die server, machen kopien damit leute auf den spiegel servern spielen weils zuviele sind, und jetzt erhöhen sie die anzahl der max spieler ?


----------



## SirDamatadore (30. Oktober 2008)

Aber wenn Server vereint werden und sie dann noch für Dezember angeblich kostenlose Tranfere anbieten, dann sind das Anzeichen dafür das ein Spiel an zulauf verliert. Und das die Server erst gespiegelt werden und dann Geisterserver sind bestätigt das ganze nur.

Es liegt mehr an den WAR Fanboys die das ganze nicht Akzeptieren möchten/kann. ihr solltet eich damit abfinden, das es bei WAR noch sehr lange dauern wird bis mal 1 Mio Aktive Spieler das Spiel spielen werden. Middenland ist gut besucht bis voll, mir ist es egal ob es 100 oder 10 volle Server gibt! Nur ich habe mich damit abgefunden das von den gemeldeten 750K verkauften Spiele, ab mitte November nur noch 300-400K spielen werden, wenn das nicht sogar zu hoch angesetzt ist.

Das Prob ist, das viele hier dachten WAR wird von Null auf Hundert steigen, dabei sollte jedem der bis 100 zählen kann klar gewesen sein, das dies nur passiert wenn WoW zeitgleich seine Server abschaltet.


----------



## Ascían (30. Oktober 2008)

Der Threadname ist irreführend und soll scheinbar nur oft genug im Ticker auf der Buffed-Seite auftauchen - und zum Thema: WAR ist nicht tot, nichtmal ansatzweise. Mein Server ist auch im T4 schon voll genug, obwohl die meisten noch im T3 rumkreuchen.

PS: Ändere mal den Titel des Threads.


----------



## FuBo (30. Oktober 2008)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='1166181' date='30.10.2008, 14:32']
> Also lieber Zeberos, du hast vollkommen Recht. Warhammer ist tot. Wir loggen uns nur noch ein um ein paar Screenshots zu machen bevor am Montag die Server abgeschalten werden.



Der war gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



soo... ich geh dann mal wieder ... muss noch ein paar Screenshots machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faruu (30. Oktober 2008)

*@Maxell10*


> *WAR IS LOOSING*


Wer so schlecht englisch spricht, sollte Signaturen wie diese einstellen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

to loose = lösen
to lose = verlieren
wird nur mit einem "o" geschrieben, aber das raffen die Leute ebenso wenig wie Standard mit "d" zu schreiben. Aber immer schön den Mund aufreißen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Foren sind der Tod deutscher Rechtschreibung und das hat nichts mit der Rechtschreibreform zu tun.

... Faruu


----------



## Sorzzara (30. Oktober 2008)

Maxell10 schrieb:


> Thread name: Warhammer Tot?
> Meine antwort: Ja
> War hat sich zu einem Flop entwickelt!



Meine Antwort: Maxell10 ist ... wieder mal... reported, ich hoffe dass du diesmal endgültig aus dem Forum fliegst, und dich vor lauter Schreck an deiner bescheuerten Signatur verschluckst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und keine Sorge, dieser Post führt nicht zu einem Aufscheinen im Forenticker, ein 2ter Post in einem anderen Thread steht in einem anderen Tab meines Feuerfuchs zum Absenden bereit *g*

Eine Randbemerkung noch an den TE: Schlechter Flameversuch per Forenticker...dass du Copy & Paste Posts hier und im Gamona Forum machst, und dazu offensichtlich mit Augenbinde und abgeschaltetetn Boxen durch das Averland T4 Irrst, disqualifiziert dich hiermit und für alle Zeit von jeder vernünftigen Form der Kommentierung und Meinungsbildung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asmardin (30. Oktober 2008)

Pls close, da ich denke auch bei diesem Thread kommt NIX Sinnvolles bei rum!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxell10 (30. Oktober 2008)

Zeberos schrieb:


> Hi, mir ist aufgefallen das ich in Warhammer so gut wie keine Spieler mehr sehe! Nur das gleiche Szenario geht auf, in meiner GIlde sind nurnoch 6-14 Leute on, obwohl unsere Gilde vorher ziemlich viel aktiver war, und es gehen überhaupt keine Open RvR Schlachten mehr! Und nein ich spiele auf keinen vorher schon leeren Server sondern auf Averland dem vollsten deutschen Server!
> 
> Nun meine frage: Stirbt Warhammer oder wird es sich nochmal wieder aufraffen?



Warhammer stirbt, es ist ja ein flop aber die dummen War zocker glauben es nicht, oder wollen es nicht akzeptieren.

Warhammer ist eine lachnummer gegen Blizzard.


----------



## Geige (30. Oktober 2008)

war das jetzt ironisch gemeint oder gibts wirklich solche leute!?

war stirbt sicher nicht es kommt halt nur auf den server an!

ps:ach ja @vorposter bist mal reported beleidigen brauchst du uns auch nicht! (wenns ironie war dann musst du das iwie zb mit smilie kenzeichnen!)


----------



## risikofaktor (30. Oktober 2008)

Kann man den bitte auch mal abstellen?


----------



## SirDamatadore (30. Oktober 2008)

Maxell10 schrieb:


> Warhammer stirbt, es ist ja ein flop aber die dummen War zocker glauben es nicht, oder wollen es nicht akzeptieren.
> 
> Warhammer ist eine lachnummer gegen Blizzard.




Sagst du  auch in einer Disco zu einem der 2 Köpfe grösser ist wie du, das seine Freundin ein Witz gegen deine ist? Wenn ja, dann würde es einiges erklären^^


----------



## Ascían (30. Oktober 2008)

Maxell10 schrieb:


> Warhammer stirbt, es ist ja ein flop aber die dummen War zocker glauben es nicht, oder wollen es nicht akzeptieren.
> 
> Warhammer ist eine lachnummer gegen Blizzard.



Poste ruhig weiter so einen Stumpfmüll, das wird wenigstens ein paar Leute davon abzuhalten, zu WoW und seiner pubertären Flamercommunity zurückzukehren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/vote 4 weitere Posts von Gimpxell10


----------



## Sorzzara (30. Oktober 2008)

Naja, Reported ist er...meine Hoffnung bleibt bestehen, dass der liebe Maxell10 dieses mal endgültig aus dem Forum fliegt...und seine blöde Signatur die IP Ban - Knöpfe trifft...


----------



## Soilent (30. Oktober 2008)

Da frage ich mich tatsächlich auf welchem Server Du spielst. Zu der Uhrzeit, wo Du diesen Thread eröffnet hast, war auf Carroburg im T3 die Hölle los, locker 50 vs 50 Mann, Zerg vom feinsten ! Und obwohl die Ordnung immer weint, sie sei in Sachen Masse sooo unterlegen, haben die Jungs von 3 ÖQ´s, denen ich beiwohnen durfte, 2 gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Long_Wolf (30. Oktober 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Aber wenn Server vereint werden und sie dann noch für Dezember angeblich kostenlose Tranfere anbieten, dann sind das Anzeichen dafür das ein Spiel an zulauf verliert. Und das die Server erst gespiegelt werden und dann Geisterserver sind bestätigt das ganze nur.
> 
> Es liegt mehr an den WAR Fanboys die das ganze nicht Akzeptieren möchten/kann. ihr solltet eich damit abfinden, das es bei WAR noch sehr lange dauern wird bis mal 1 Mio Aktive Spieler das Spiel spielen werden. Middenland ist gut besucht bis voll, mir ist es egal ob es 100 oder 10 volle Server gibt! Nur ich habe mich damit abgefunden das von den gemeldeten 750K verkauften Spiele, ab mitte November nur noch 300-400K spielen werden, wenn das nicht sogar zu hoch angesetzt ist.
> 
> Das Prob ist, das viele hier dachten WAR wird von Null auf Hundert steigen, dabei sollte jedem der bis 100 zählen kann klar gewesen sein, das dies nur passiert wenn WoW zeitgleich seine Server abschaltet.


Du wirst lachen ich bete das noch mehr Ex-WoW'ler abhauen und solchen Blödsinn glauben wie ihn einige Weh oh Weh Fanboys hier im Thread und anderswo verzapfen. 

JA , glaubt es BITTE glaubt das WAR tot ist und geht wieder WoW zocken das ja so viel besser ist und bald Wrath of the Farmking als Addon bekommt wo alles noch toller und besser wird. Ich bin froh wenn wir bei WAR nie mehr als ne Million Spieler haben, dann sind nämlich die ganzen geistigen Tiefflieger noch bei Weh oh Weh und stören hier nicht beim richtigen Pvp...Mir langen 500 aktive Spieler je Seite auf dem Server die PvP betreiben und ich bin rundum glücklich, denn diese "wenigen" Spieler bescheren mir dann ein wunderschönes Open RvR und spannende Szenarien.

P.S.
Jeder mit nur einem halben Hirn im Schädel konnte sich ausrechnen das jede Menge WoW Kiddies das Spiel antesten würden, und bei jedem Flame von WAR der ganz offensichtlich aus dieser Richtung kam hüpfte mir das Herz im Leibe vor Freude weil es demjenigen nicht gefiel und ich solche Gestalten nicht auch noch bei WAR ertragen muss. Bitte canceled WAR das Spiel ist Mist WOW ist viel viel besser...tschüüüüüüss !


----------



## Faruu (30. Oktober 2008)

@Long_Wolf:
Mmmh ... Du musst das subtiler verkaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber Recht haste .. ich sehne WotLK herbei, wie kaum ein anderer in WAR! 

... Faruu


----------



## Immondys (30. Oktober 2008)

Maxell10 schrieb:


> Warhammer stirbt, es ist ja ein flop aber die dummen War zocker glauben es nicht, oder wollen es nicht akzeptieren.
> 
> Warhammer ist eine lachnummer gegen Blizzard.



Naja, WoW ist ja das Überspiel. Kapier mal, das es ein Game mit viel Zeitbedarf ist, das nur Kiddies wie du, die nichts für die Schule machen, Arbeitslose und Studenten im Endkontent spielen können, aber nicht berufstätige Leute mit familiären Verpflichtungen. Daher ist WAR mit seinem PvP Endgame halt doch erheblich weniger zeitintensiv zu bewerkstelligen, während die PvE süchtigen Scriptbasher vom Konzept eines offenen PvP überfordert sind und sie mangls aufgestellter Hinweisschilder (Nächster Boss um die Ecke Rechts bitte!) nicht mehr wissen, was sie tun sollen. 
Um mal zwischendurch zu zocken ist WAR sehr viel genialer wie WoW - ach ja, macht farmen eigentlich Spass. Mir nicht, deshalb nie wieder WoW!!


----------



## mmm79 (30. Oktober 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Poste ruhig weiter so einen Stumpfmüll, das wird wenigstens ein paar Leute davon abzuhalten, zu WoW und seiner pubertären Flamercommunity zurückzukehren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wieso wird bei sowas die wow community immer durch den dreck gezogen?
ich schätz mal er is etwas enttäuscht von war, kann ja net jedem gfallen.
nur weil ein paar flamen schmeißt ihr alle in einem topf.

Ihr wundert euch wieso leute aus der wow community auf WAR + AOC Spieler rumhacken
Ihr macht doch dasselbe mit der WOW community

und was pubertierend betrifft:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=73496
ich denk die mehrheit hat das bereits hinter sich


----------



## Long_Wolf (30. Oktober 2008)

Faruu schrieb:


> @Long_Wolf:
> Mmmh ... Du musst das subtiler verkaufen
> 
> 
> ...


Subtilität ist bei WoW Spielern der Art die ich meine verschwendet. Die WOLLEN ja glauben das WAR schlecht ist, das ist wie Religion. Und wenn denen jemals klar wird was Sarkasmus oder Ironie sind, dauert es auch nicht mehr lange bis sie begreifen das sie bei WoW falsch aufgehoben sind ;D



mmm79 schrieb:


> wieso wird bei sowas die wow community immer durch den dreck gezogen?
> ich schätz mal er is etwas enttäuscht von war, kann ja net jedem gfallen.
> nur weil ein paar flamen schmeißt ihr alle in einem topf.



Da du intelligenzbegabt zu sein scheinst :
Nein ich werfe nicht alle in einen Topf. Ich habe nur  in über 2 Jahren WoW feststellen müssen das einige Spieler dort ihren eigenen Hintern nicht mal mit eigens dafür gezeichneter Karte finden würden. 
Ich habe festgestellt das es bei jedem Spiel Fanboys gibt, aber diejenigen die WoW als erstes MMO überhaupt ansehen und die glauben alles danach sei von WoW abgekupfert und müsse deshalb schlechter sein UND diejenigen die nicht begriffen haben das WAR kein WOW-Killer sein soll sondern ein PvP Game, also etwas völlig anderes als WoW...

Diese Leute werfe ich in einen Topf und nur Anstand und Forenregeln verbieten mir zu sagen was ich von solchen Leuten halte. Ich weiss sehr wohl das es bei WoW anständige und vernünftige Spieler/Menschen gibt, aber auch das diese meiner subjektiven Meinung nach rar gesät sind. Ebenso vermute ich das der Anteil dieser Leute der PvP bzw RvR mag stark geschrumpft sein wird wenn die genannten Leute WAR gesehen und gespielt haben.

P.S.:

Dies ist eine MEINUNG das heisst es ist kein Fakt sondern so sehe ich die Welt von Weh oh Weh bzw WAR. Ich und nur ich allein. Sollte jemand diese Meinung nicht teilen, schön kann ich mit Leben, aber ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung.


----------



## Ascían (30. Oktober 2008)

Jaja, wer will sich schon eingestehen dass er bei WoW Jahre damit verschwendet, lila Pixel zu sammeln, umd dann mit dem nächsten AddOn und dem danch und dem danach wieder bei 0 zu stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da lobe ich mir die Kurzweiligkeit eines WAR, wo es ums schnetzeln der Gegner geht - meinen 4100er Festering Arrow Crit gestern kann mir niemand mehr nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (30. Oktober 2008)

Maxell10 schrieb:


> Warhammer stirbt, es ist ja ein flop aber die dummen War zocker glauben es nicht, oder wollen es nicht akzeptieren.
> 
> Warhammer ist eine lachnummer gegen Blizzard.



Irgendwann ist dann auch mal gut. Ich hoffe du nutzt deine Pause um etwas Frischluft zu tanken.


An alle anderen: bleibt freundlich und vorallem beim Thema sonst werd ich den Thread ebenfalls closen.


----------



## Tikume (30. Oktober 2008)

Zeberos schrieb:


> Hi, mir ist aufgefallen das ich in Warhammer so gut wie keine Spieler mehr sehe! Nur das gleiche Szenario geht auf, in meiner GIlde sind nurnoch 6-14 Leute on, obwohl unsere Gilde vorher ziemlich viel aktiver war, und es gehen überhaupt keine Open RvR Schlachten mehr! Und nein ich spiele auf keinen vorher schon leeren Server sondern auf Averland dem vollsten deutschen Server!
> 
> Nun meine frage: Stirbt Warhammer oder wird es sich nochmal wieder aufraffen?



Entscheide dich für ein Forum und mach den Thread nicht in jedem Warhammer Forum auf das Du findest.


----------

